# What Is The Secret?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Recently, when I first aquired my DSLR, I spent a while trying to photograph the moon and its features.

I used a 300mm lens and a good, sturdy tripod.......a quick run through various shutter/timing combinations in Manual mode, just resulted in the whole of the moon disk being overexposed and no features thereon, being visible....I used spot metering.

Where am I going wrong?

I should add that I am well used to using manual modes from my 35mm days

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

trial and error it Roger, I got some shots the other night, got the exposure bang on by just working through the shuuter speeds until I got the right one, I've wiped them now (I think) as it was wispy cloud and I couldn't get a sharpe image.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Exposure compensation.









Most camera exposure meters try to make everything 18% grey, even black.

Close it down a couple of stops.


----------

